# Rosa Cuba Herencia Cigar Review - Great Deal



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I love the Robusto size cigar. Without a doubt for approx. $1 a stick these are fantastic. They taste well, are decently constructed although a l...

Read the full review here: Rosa Cuba Herencia Cigar Review - Great Deal


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for this. I just found out a guy in my building at work smoked cigars so I bombed him in person. A few days later I found some of these on my desk.


----------

